# What address to put on label?



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Unique situation here. I live in Georgia but keep my bees on my farm in Tennessee. I sell mostly in Ga but some in Tn. Any recommdations on how to list my address on the label for this situation? Or just list one and don't worry about it? First year I have had enough honey to sell beyond my friends and family.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Bees dont care so much about political boundaries but people can sure get bent out of shape over them. I would list my mailing address but refer to the honey as something more like locally produced honey. I have a similar situation living near the South Dakota, Nebraska border. The nearby Nebraska honey would be far more "local" than honey produced 300 miles to the northwest yet still in South Dakota. I really doubt that too many customers care as long as they know who is producing and packaging it. As benign as this topic might seem there have been some pretty big arguments break out over it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Like Jim wrote.

For business purposes, and probably GA Labeling Laws, your home address is the one to put on the label. On the other hand, do you have an address in TN? Is TN where you extract and bottle your crop?

Check w/ GA Weights and Measures to see what the Labeling Requirements are.


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Ga and Tn laws just state you have to have your name, address, weight, and another way to contact you, either phone or website works. I do extract mostly in Tn but some in Ga as well. 

I prefer to use my farm address but worry about hurting my Ga sales and vice versa. 

What do others do that sell like this? I am beginning to think about just labeling with one address and not worrying with it. After all, I am selling mountain blossom and sourwood honey, neither really apply to area I live in. Others that sell these are moving bees to get it and bring it back to the area.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Normally your address is for the health dept. or dept for your state to be able to contact you in case someone says they were made ill from your product. As long as you can be contacted by some agency for tracking I do not see what it would matter on which you use (accept for marketing purposes).


----------

